# Liga Privada Cigars



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wanted to post a pic of these in the "pictures" section. I posted an informational post in the Texas section a few minutes ago if anybody is interested.

Thanks,

-Squid


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Those look great! The band is very classy, I like it.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tim they do look tasty -- never seen these before now-- just goes to show, There are many smokes I've yet to try--Thanks for the Thread!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those look damn tasty Squid


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks good...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those look mighty tasty!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting ,very interesting


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

These are one of my new favorite smokes. I hav yet to get a whole box, but that is my next purchase.

Beautiful!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

those do look really good where do you get them and whats the price point on them


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

They do look good. They are made by Drew Estates. The #9 sells for around $236 a box, or $11 each.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, they look awesome. We've only got one shop in Michigan that sells them. All the way down in Kalamazoo. What a great find. Enjoy the sticks!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

chubno said:


> Wow, they look awesome. We've only got one shop in Michigan that sells them. All the way down in Kalamazoo. What a great find. Enjoy the sticks!


Kalamazoo, eh? hmm... 
the route that google maps planned for me goes through there...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Those do look good - nice pick-up!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Those look real tasty Squid!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Never heard of, but they look very tasty!!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a pre release about a year ago, it was a great cigar!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

ngetal said:


> Kalamazoo, eh? hmm...
> the route that google maps planned for me goes through there...


Here is the shop website if you would like to stop.
http://kalamazoocigars.com/default.asp?active_page_id=1

Happy Hunting


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice smokes ......


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WOW Tim did you make the pic
bigger--your one big tease----


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice looking sticks there Squid!!!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Definitely on my "Buy a box" list


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

chubno said:


> Here is the shop website if you would like to stop.
> http://kalamazoocigars.com/default.asp?active_page_id=1
> 
> Happy Hunting


excellant! thanks for passing that along - I'll certainly check it out and see if I can fit it into the trip (which is looking better all the time - just confirmed that I can take Friday the 25th as a vacation day, so I can hit the road that morning)


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow those look very nice.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Those look :dribble:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

i would like some more info on those sticks..!


----------

